# Rio grande Valley Anyone



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

For Sale, Near Mission Texas, 1 acre, with water electric. Internet .Telephone And Septic in place 6 ' chain link on 3 sides Loads of Mesquite trees And A 365 A year growing season. Reducing price this week It is listed By Capri realty In McAllen Texas If interested, Don't be put off by the price quoted as I Am dropping it Just put in A offer. Thank you. If you want to call me P M me and I'll get you my cell number. Photos soon. Just think,you can have pecan trees peache trees orange trees grapefruit trees avacodos and papayas too as well as pine apple plants four gardens A year low property taxes, And you can have livestock too.I Am selling because I want to be near family again, since my brother passed in nov. 2012


----------

